# Why do you love MAC products?



## ddglitter06 (Jul 17, 2014)

We are all here on spektra because we love MAC but what are everyone's reasons for loving this brand? Is it the collections, the colors, the quality?  Personally I love MAC because the foundations are the only ones that stay true to color and don't oxidize on my NC25 skin. I've tried so many different "hg" foundations but always come back to MAC because other foundations, (ex. Revlon Colorstay) oxidize into a light-pink color on me. I LOVE MAC!


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 19, 2014)

I think the quality is great, the color selection is amazing, and the price isn't too high. 

  I love my MAC foundation too!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 19, 2014)

I love MAC because initially it was an Artistic brand  ( it still is. ), some products are unique and the lipsticks are awesome , stunning colours and low prices compared to high end brands ( here à MAC permanent lipstick is 18,50€ and a Givenchy one is 34€ or so), furthermore MAC has amazing collections both LE and permanent.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 19, 2014)

I love that mac comes out with new makeup all year round feeds my addiction because most high end brands only come out fall winter spring and summer drives me crazy with the long waits that's why I love mac one collection after another


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jul 19, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I love that mac comes out with new makeup all year round feeds my addiction because most high end brands only come out fall winter spring and summer drives me crazy with the long waits that's why I love mac one collection after another


  I love that too! There's always something new and the collections are usually pretty interesting. Plus if you can't wait, the perm products are great too.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 2, 2015)

Color selection. Personally I dislike MAC eyeshadows, their lip glazes and I'm not a fan of their foundations. I appreciate their color range but just not overly impressed w their foundations. But I love MAC lippies and their eyeliners. You cannot beat their color range and the many different finishes!


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

I honestly have a thin for all of the packaging.  The Le packaging even more so.   And I love the smell of the lipsticks and the fix +


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 11, 2015)

My skin is very sensitive, and i have no reactions with MAC products. The price is ok and I Love the shades and the vanilla scent


----------



## soonari (Nov 6, 2015)

Love MAC lipsticks because there are so many colours and price is affordable


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

i love all the different eyeshadow colors and textures *bliss*


----------



## LeMoon (Nov 20, 2018)

I love MAC because of their variety of products, the amazing quality and that I have never been disappointed with their products (except for one lipstick shade but not all lipstick shades can fit everyone so I don't count this as a bad product). 
I love to use their lipsticks and love so many shades. When I look at other brands, I always want to go back to MAC.


----------



## SharPay (Jun 17, 2019)

ddglitter06 said:


> We are all here on spektra because we love MAC but what are everyone's reasons for loving this brand? Is it the collections, the colors, the quality?  Personally I love MAC because the foundations are the only ones that stay true to color and don't oxidize on my NC25 skin. I've tried so many different "hg" foundations but always come back to MAC because other foundations, (ex. Revlon Colorstay) oxidize into a light-pink color on me. I LOVE MAC!



I've found MAC products be a lot better in terms of quality. Also as you said the foundations are great.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Jun 19, 2019)

I only regret not discovering MAC about 10 years earlier, I still prefer many of their collections from 2005-14 better than anything new I’ve seen


----------



## chubbycheeks (May 18, 2020)

I love it's primer staying spray and its lipsticks, they have a super consistency and the price is reasonable as compared to other high end lipsticks.


----------



## Bakagan (Jul 8, 2020)

I got my makeup done there last summer. It was very busy and I had to stand rather than sit, but they got me in without an appoitment via. I thought it as worth it


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 23, 2022)

It's a good street make-up brand, great selection of colours / shades, readily available, and I get a 40% Pro discount. And they just informed us that they won't charge us for the two year membership discount, so there's that.


----------

